# GOMZ Sputnik



## Dany (Nov 30, 2015)

This Russian Stéréo camera was produced by GOMZ Lomo circa 1955.
The Cyrillic characters on front are the model name "Sputnik".
Made of bakelite, the camera is fitted with optical/shutter assemblies similar to those of the Lubitel TLR camera. (Note: Lubitel means amateur in Russian).
The Sputnik must be loaded with 120 film to produces pairs of 6x6 cm format négatives.

Daniel


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty cool looking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2015)

Is it in working condition ? Interesting, only one lens has all the controls. Synchronization works through this external shafts ?


----------



## Dany (Dec 1, 2015)

I did not test it with a film but shutter seems to work perfectly. The small shaft between lens is for shutter synchronization and long one is for diaphragms.


----------

